# Error Modulos DRBD (Solucionado)

## zumelzo

Instale drbd en 2 nodos. El problema es que cuando lo hago arrancar me da el siguiente error:

```

FATAL: Module drbd not found

```

o cuando le hago un:

```

#modprobe drbd

```

me tira:

```

FATAL: Module drbd not found

```

Cuando instale emerge drbd, no me dio ningun error, pero al parecer no cargo los módulos, y no se como agregarlos.

Ojalá que me puedan ayudar.

Gracias

Zumelzo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
 sys-cluster/drbd-kernel

     Available versions:  0.7.24 ~0.7.25 ~8.0.6 8.0.7 8.0.8 {kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://www.drbd.org

     Description:         mirror/replicate block-devices across a network-connection

```

Esto es raro, acabo de responder esta pregunta a otra persona con el mismo problema, deja-vu?

Como sea, ves la use flag "kernel_linux"?? Estás instalando el paquete con esa use activada?

```
echo "sys-cluster/drbd-kernel kernel_linux" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Salud!

----------

## zumelzo

Si, tengo esa use, instalo el DRBD y al parecer lo instala bien, porque no me tira ningun error, pero mo me carga los modulos...

Gracias por responder.

Saludos

----------

## jgascon

¿Tienes el enlace de /usr/src/linux apuntando a las fuentes de tu kernel?

Por ejemplo, en mi máquina:

```

cerbero ~ # uname -r

2.6.20-hardened-r10

cerbero ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Nov  2 11:44 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.20-hardened-r10

```

----------

## zumelzo

MMM, creo q por hay va la cosa...

Tengo lo sgte:

```

nodo1 linux # uname -r

2.6.19-gentoo-r5

nodo1 linux # cd /usr/src/

nodo1 src # ls -l

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   23 Nov 14 18:34 linux -> linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9/

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Feb 11 10:24 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

```

al parecer estoy usando otro kernel...

Saludos y Gracias.

----------

## jgascon

Sólo tienes que modificar el enlace de /usr/src/linux para que apunte a las fuentes correctas y volver a instalar el drbd.

Para cambiar el enlace lo puedes hacer a mano o con eselect, por ejemplo, si yo quisiera cambiar del 2.6.23.13 al 2.6.24:

```

seiya ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 feb 11 18:22 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.23.13

seiya ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.23.13 *

  [2]   linux-2.6.23.8

  [3]   linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r5

  [4]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo

seiya ~ # eselect kernel set 4

seiya ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 feb 11 20:10 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.24-gentoo

```

----------

## zumelzo

Ya hice lo anterior.

Ahora tengo problemas con el grub.conf(está apuntando al kernel antiguo)

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3  doscsi

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```

Copie una imagen del nuevo kernel a:

```
# /boot/bzImage-linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

```

pero no se como crear el:

```

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```

y si es necesario hacerlo, o si funciona con el anterior...

De antemano gracias...

----------

## jgascon

Tienes dos opciones:

1.- Hacer que el enlace /usr/src/linux apunte al kernel que ya tenías configurado (2.6.19) y seguir usando este kernel para arrancar la máquina sin tocar el grub.

2.- Leerte la guía de Genkernel para aprender a hacer el initrd y usar el kernel nuevo...

Lo siento, pero yo no uso genkernel y no lo tengo muy por la mano para explicártelo...

----------

## zumelzo

Creo que voy a usar el initdr, ya que no encontré las fuentes del kernel q estoy usando...

Después te cuento como me fue.

Saludos Y Gracias...

----------

## zumelzo

Ahora si pude cargar los módulos del DRBD, el problema era como tú decias, estaba utilizando una imagen del kernel diferente a la de las fuentes. Tube que compilar un nuevo kernel, yo lo hice con genkernel: 

```
#emerge genkernel

```

y cree el nuevo kernel con:

```

#genkernell --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

```

Esta opción crea un nuevo kernel con la mayoria de los módulos existentes, lo que después de creado hace un poco mas lento la compilación, pero no me quice arriesgar  de  hacerlo manualmente. Después de esto sólo hay que configurar de nuevo el grub.conf(en mi caso), ya que hay que indicarle la nueva imagen del kernel a utilizar. Después de haber echo los cambios y haber reiniciado la máquina cargó todo normalmente y:

```

nodo2 linux # uname -r

2.6.22-gentoo-r9

nodo2 linux # ls -l /usr/src/

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Nov 14 18:25 linux -> linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Feb 12 13:11 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

```

está usando el nuevo kernel. Instalé el DRBD nuevamente y al ejecutarlo me dio un error de:

```

#modprobe drbd

FATAL: Error inserting drbd (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/block/drbd.ko): Unkno

wn symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Al parecer fue porque no habilite la opcion en el make menuconfig:

Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

ya que después de habilitarla  instalé de nuevo el DRBD y plop!! Funcionó

```

nodo2 linux # modprobe drbd

nodo2 linux # lsmod | grep drbd

drbd                  166280  0

```

Ahora que  está cargando los módulos, voy a seguir con la configuración del DRBD...

Saludos a Todos y gracias por Responder.

----------

